# What kind of cat is this?



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

I havent actually seen her yet, Im adopting her this Friday...shes very pretty...the animal shelter calls her camogirl because of her coloring...anyway was wondering is she just a VERY mixed breed or what? Just curious if anyone knows...shes a doll and I cant wait to get her home!!! 

Sorry if the pics are too large, im not good with changing sizes and such...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Domestic Shorthair (or DSH)...coloring wise I would say a dilute tortie unless she has white on her belly...the a dilute cailco. 

Congrats on the new baby, we'll look forward to lots more pictures!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, my...she is gorgeous!!!! She looks like she has so much personality.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's beautiful - you must be so excited! :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's lovely! I agree with Doodlebug on the coloring.


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh yes I am VERY VERY excited to be getting her...to my understanding she doesnt have any white markings on her...but Ill have to wait till i actually have her to see..thanks yall...

By the way forgot to mention shes already fixed and just under a year old...so my two year old wont cause her too much grief and they (the shelter) says shes really a gentle cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What's her name going to be? She's adorable!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Dilute Tortie....what what a pretty one she is!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

The shelter calls her camogirl because of her coloring...but i was thinking cammie....im not sure...im not very creative lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How about Cameo? She's beautiful enough to be on one. 

Or Camille - Cami for short.


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are nice


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I like Camille.


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

me too...it just might be the right name lol


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! what a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

She's adorable :luv Congrats!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

she sure is a cutie


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She's an absolutely beautyful dilute tortie DSH.


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow! She's gorgeous! Beautiful markings! :luv 

How about Ellie or Libby?

My 2 are called Millie and Maddie.


Carol xx


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

She's a beauty and actually, this thread has also been a big help to me. My cat Cleo, who recently passed on, looked a great deal like your Cam. I was told that she was a tabby but I always wondered about the big splotches of color on her and now I know what she was.
So how is your new cat settling in and have you picked her permanent name yet?


----------

